# Hinged back drag blade snapped in half



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

I just had a hinged back drag blade fabricated. Made it out of 1/2 x 6 cutting edge. Welded 3 ft of 3/8 x 3 in angle iron in the middle to reinforce it. It snapped right after the angle iron. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Been using mine for over 2 seasons now. Never any issues (knock on wood). Maybe the welds weakened it.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

jandjcarpentry;1688712 said:


> I just had a hinged back drag blade fabricated. Made it out of 1/2 x 6 cutting edge. Welded 3 ft of 3/8 x 3 in angle iron in the middle to reinforce it. It snapped right after the angle iron. Anyone have this problem?


Pictures?

Cutting edges are hardened steel, you will create a point of brittle material right next to the weld. You'd be better off just using cold rolled steel, you won't wear it out quickly either way, not like you are doing miles and miles in reverse.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

jb1390;1688939 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Cutting edges are hardened steel, you will create a point of brittle material right next to the weld. You'd be better off just using cold rolled steel, you won't wear it out quickly either way, not like you are doing miles and miles in reverse.


That's what I'm hearing. I guess when u heat up the cutting edge it weakens it. I'm going to have it welded back together and put 3/8 angle iron the whole way. If that doesn't work I will use rolled steel.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

herbert02;1688932 said:


> Been using mine for over 2 seasons now. Never any issues (knock on wood). Maybe the welds weakened it.


Is there any supports on the back of yours?


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

jandjcarpentry;1688945 said:


> Is there any supports on the back of yours?


Is it a cutting edge or roll steel?


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

jb1390;1688939 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Cutting edges are hardened steel, you will create a point of brittle material right next to the weld. You'd be better off just using cold rolled steel, you won't wear it out quickly either way, not like you are doing miles and miles in reverse.


How do u post pics with a smart phone? I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

No supports just the 1020 carbon steel, and 4 brackets that are welded on the blade for mounting. I'll try and get a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

herbert02;1688954 said:


> No supports just the 1020 carbon steel, and 4 brackets that are welded on the blade for mounting. I'll try and get a pic for you tomorrow.


Great. Did u get it from aspen equipment? Thanks for your help


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

herbert02;1688954 said:


> No supports just the 1020 carbon steel, and 4 brackets that are welded on the blade for mounting. I'll try and get a pic for you tomorrow.


was the 1020 carbon steel pre heated before you welded the brackets on it Sorry click on the wrong thread


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

jandjcarpentry;1688944 said:


> That's what I'm hearing. I guess when u heat up the cutting edge it weakens it. I'm going to have it welded back together and put 3/8 angle iron the whole way. If that doesn't work I will use rolled steel.


Will the rolled steel get brittle if u weld it?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

jandjcarpentry;1688949 said:


> How do u post pics with a smart phone? I can't seem to figure it out


What I do is hit my menu switch to desktop view the click advance use the little paper clip select from your gallery and wala I have an s4


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

jandjcarpentry;1688986 said:


> Will the rolled steel get brittle if u weld it?


Without getting into technicalities, no it will not.


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes from aspen and yes they heat before welding.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

herbert02;1689028 said:


> Yes from aspen and yes they heat before welding.


Sorry on my post was meaning for the OP not you I quoted wrong post


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jandjcarpentry;1688986 said:


> Will the rolled steel get brittle if u weld it?


No but a carbon cutting edge will if it was not pre hated before welding


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've had it happen once or twice with our blizzard plows. Just weld it back together, it will hold.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Make sure you, or whoever does it stick welds it though, not just wire feed!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1689118 said:


> Make sure you, or whoever does it stick welds it though, not just wire feed!


Why not wire feed?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jb1390;1689133 said:


> Why not wire feed?


I tried wire feed on mine the first time it only held for a couple of hours and re broke. Then I stick welded it and its still holding, that was about a year ago.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1689167 said:


> I tried wire feed on mine the first time it only held for a couple of hours and re broke. Then I stick welded it and its still holding, that was about a year ago.


Doesn't mean wire feed won't work. What kind of welder were you using? Keep the heat up, and do a couple passes. a smaller 110 volt welder will have trouble getting enough heat and preventing the formation of a brittle joint next to the small weld bead.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1689167 said:


> I tried wire feed on mine the first time it only held for a couple of hours and re broke. Then I stick welded it and its still holding, that was about a year ago.


I hope this works. Do u have any angle iron behind yours?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jandjcarpentry;1689234 said:


> I hope this works. Do u have any angle iron behind yours?


Nope. I just clamped the two pieces together and welded.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1689321 said:


> Nope. I just clamped the two pieces together and welded.


Wow. It doesn't buckle when u back drag? I hope the weld holds. I can't believe how well these work


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1689117 said:


> I've had it happen once or twice with our blizzard plows. Just weld it back together, it will hold.


Do u make them out of cutting edges with 2 hinges welded on the sides?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jandjcarpentry;1689332 said:


> Wow. It doesn't buckle when u back drag? I hope the weld holds. I can't believe how well these work


It hasn't yet. Like I said the first time I repaired it it broke pretty quick. This time were good to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jandjcarpentry;1689338 said:


> Do u make them out of cutting edges with 2 hinges welded on the sides?


Nope. I buy mine from the Blizzard dealer.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Here it is.


----------

